# On Demand Discussion: Starz (Channel 1520)



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

General discussion thread for Channel 1520, Starz on Demand. 

Please feel free to discuss your experiences, as well as:

The layout of the page
Usability Issues
Quality of Programming
Quantity of Programing

DIRECTV is looking for your feedback... the goal is continuous improvement.


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

Watching Ultraviolet -Widescreen - Directors cut, it seems to be blurry. Has anybody watched this to confirm. I checked another movie, Smoke on Encore and it was the same way. It's watchable but barely. I could be a bit spoiled watching 99% HD stuff now, but there is something wrong with the at least the movies I've tried to watch. The other stuff that I have watched on History and Science has been fine for SD.


----------



## smcpike (Oct 23, 2007)

vollmey said:


> Watching Ultraviolet -Widescreen - Directors cut, it seems to be blurry. Has anybody watched this to confirm.


Yes, this was my first download last night as my first day being activated. The movie was *extremely* blurry, you are absolutely correct. Much worse than regular SD even. Interestingly, the Starz screens before the movie were not blurry - very crisp.


----------

